# Crying in his sleep.



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok,so just now my boy started crying while sleeping.It has happened before,and all i do is gently pet him and talk to him calmly.He stops.Could this be a sign of a problem,pain maybe...He seems happy and playful otherwise,has great appetite..Doesn't cry while awake...
I think he's dreaming or something.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, no problem, as long as you're able to wake him up easily. A lot of them twitch and whine in their sleep. I think it's just dreaming, and I know for sure it doesn't cause them any problems.

If he won't wake up, then it's a different story.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the answer!Yes,he does stop crying and wakes up.The moment i start petting him and comforting him.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

I think your guy is fine. But, my mix started doing that many years ago and she would actually wake up yelping. I would start petting her and talking to her and she would stop. The next morning, she would do it again. I took her to my vet and he said I think it's seizure activity and he was right. They escalated to full seizures. She lived 17 years after that diagnosis. This coming Sept. 9 will be her one year anniversary at the bridge. She was found on the streets of Irving Tx. and we think she was a year or two when we found her. This is her pic below - she was Ms. Santa. How I miss her.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

She was a beautiful dog!No,fortunately i don't think he has a medical issue,he's probably just dreaming.Never cries when he's awake. He only cries when his ''prescious''-his most beloved toy is taken from him.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Yes, he sounds like he is just fine. My girls do that too. They even bark and their feet move back and forth...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You have your answer already, but seconding everyone else - your dog is probably just dreaming if she wakes up when you make a sound or call her. <- Though some older dogs do sink into a deeper sleep and might not wake up right away. 

Oh and some dogs may make yelping or howling noises in their sleep, but as long as their eyes pop open right away when you call them, they are OK.

My little guy either chugs water or nurses in his sleep. He always has. He makes slurpy noises and if his mouth is open you can see his tongue flicking. So cute<:


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Darcy began doing that when she was around 7 months. Moves her legs and sometimes kicks. Usually happens after a hard day of play outside.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

They all do this. I've had Gilmour **** near kick me out of the bed at night sometimes.



Bell said:


> Ok,so just now my boy started crying while sleeping.It has happened before,and all i do is gently pet him and talk to him calmly.He stops.Could this be a sign of a problem,pain maybe...He seems happy and playful otherwise,has great appetite..Doesn't cry while awake...
> I think he's dreaming or something.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

When I first got Ranger, he would always cry while dreaming. He'd be sleeping normally, with a lot of twitching going on, then start to cry. He'd yelp and whine SO loudly and petting wouldn't wake him up. The creepy thing is that after the minutes of crying/yelping, he'd start to growl. Then I could wake him up and he'd be surprised for a few minutes then fall back asleep. Rinse and repeat. 

I've had him over a year now and he rarely whines/cries/yelps in his sleep anymore. Maybe once a week compared to twice a day when I got him. And when he does cry out, he never ever growls anymore. I always used to wonder what bad dreams he had until I found out he'd been brutally abused before I got him. I guess now I know.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi likes to howl like an ambulance when she sleeps....it is enough to wake you from a deep sleep!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

And there legs move like they are chasing something, so cute!


----------



## 55Lavonne (Mar 30, 2009)

Our golden cross sucks his tounge, makes goofy noises and opens his eyes up when they are turned up inside his head, but he is most entertaining when he wags his tail in his sleep...he must be a really happy dog... ) Lavonne


----------

